# PC II Card slot?



## Des_Zac

I just had a quick question, are there any decently sized SSDs that can go into a PC II Laptop Card Slot? I've seen some but they vary in size from 40MB to about 4GB... I was hoping to put Windows XP on it, and I plan on buying 8 when it comes out so I need about a 20GB SSD. So, is there a 20GB or larger SSD that can fit into a PC II laptop card slot? If not are there any other alternatives that are similar to SSDs? 


Thanks a lot,

-Zach


----------



## wolfeking

you might be able to do XP on a PC card SSD. The only option Im seeing online is a Expresscard SSD, which is very expensive for the size (199 for 48 GB).


----------



## Des_Zac

wolfeking said:


> you might be able to do XP on a PC card SSD. The only option Im seeing online is a Expresscard SSD, which is very expensive for the size (199 for 48 GB).



Okay, thanks for the help.


----------



## wolfeking

XP claims 1.5GB of HDD space at a minimum. i got it install on 4.5GB with drivers. I would suggest a 8GB drive at a bare minimum.


----------

